# cooking in apt without electricity



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I live in an apt. when the power goes out I cant cook. what can I do?
homehardware has butane stove and you buy this butane fuel in a canister, but I was told they arent safe to have in apt bldgs. does anyone know? and if I cant use that, what can i use?


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Butane and Propane both put off CO (Carbon Monoxide), which can lead to sleepiness, then death via suffocation. If SHTF, I would consider cooking with it indoors, but with the windows wide open at both ends. If you have a balcony, that would be better yet.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Get a catering stove. Runs off butane and it's fine for kitchen and buffet service.

Iwatani makes several good models.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Mary,

In the grand scheme of things... running a propane campstove in your kitchen to cook small meals isn't going to fill your apartment with CO to the point of a health risk. If you plan to keep the fuel-stove going for a while (you really shouldn't need to run it that long to prep food), crack open a window for a minute. 

However, I would caution against trying to heat the living space with a propane heater... cooking a stew and heating an apartment are two totally different things. Same goes with using a barbeque indoors... it burns a lot more fuel and produces more CO in a shorter timeframe than a 'coleman' camp stove. 

Having used propane and kerosene heaters in a garage in the winter... the key is circulating some fresh air, not running them too long, and paying attention to your body. Running the kerosene heater, and climbing under a car to do work on it, you would eventually feel yourself get a little light-headed. Heater gets turned off, and the door gets opened for a minute to give a quick shot of fresh air... and then everything is fine.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

If you have access to sunshine, you may want to consider a solar oven. It not only cooks things wonderfully, but it can also be used to pasteurize water. It also bakes bread, cookies, cooks meats, and everything else I can think of just fine and dandy.


----------



## vic2367 (Nov 28, 2008)

if its just you in the apt how bout a small alchol stove ?


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

MaryV said:


> I live in an apt. when the power goes out I cant cook. what can I do?
> homehardware has butane stove and you buy this butane fuel in a canister, but I was told they arent safe to have in apt bldgs. does anyone know? and if I cant use that, what can i use?


My first impulse would be a hibachi out on the patio. But, then I thought it might be a tad cold up in Ontario. What about a fondue pot and cans of sterno?


----------



## LittleFire (Jul 9, 2009)

When we had the ice storm of 1998, I had access to my barbecue outside, but to warm up some soup, I used my fondue pot and it worked well!


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

A Sterno stove works wonders as well.


----------



## rainygardener (Sep 1, 2009)

MaryV said:


> I live in an apt. when the power goes out I cant cook. what can I do?
> homehardware has butane stove and you buy this butane fuel in a canister, but I was told they arent safe to have in apt bldgs. does anyone know? and if I cant use that, what can i use?


Do you have an outside balcony or porch. I'd do it out side. I have a small butane burner stove. I have also used the gas grill burner outside to cook when the electricity was out.


----------



## GewehrWolf (Sep 3, 2009)

For someone in an apartment setting I would think the little catering stove would be just the ticket. They are made for indoor use and even though they use Butane they are safe unless you plan to do your cooking inside a sealed up closet.

Just an FYI FWIW. If you have a GOOD CO detector you will be that much better off and maybe put your mind to rest about using the gas.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The carbon monoxide detector won't work without electricity.


----------



## GewehrWolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Canadian said:


> The carbon monoxide detector won't work without electricity.


I was counting on the battery backup to be working.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Our CO detector, actually 3, run strictly on batteries. We have 1 on each floor of the house. With a wood furnace as our only heat source we like to make sure this area is well covered.


----------



## mtnmom (Sep 8, 2009)

If you will be using any kind of a wood stove for heating purposes, your cooking is taken care of. 

Any wood stove with a flat top can be used for cooking, heating big containers of water for bathing , laundry, etc.


All survival plans should include a wood stove - even if you live in a restricted area. There is nothing they will or can do when things get that bad about you using it.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

I've actually had pretty good luck running a two burner Coleman stove on straight alcohol. I used the older style with the red tank that you have to pump up the pressure. I didn't make any modifications to it either.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Gator Dudes right a sterno can is a good idea. I have a minimalist Whisperlite and also a Primus gas stove. In 4 minutes they will have 12oz of water boiling. That wont give off much CO.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Mary 
I went without a gas stove in my kitchen for three months in the winter of 2007. Stove went out and no money for a new one. I had to save a little each month to buy a new ione.
I set up a two burner Coleman gas stove in the space for a regular stove.
The vent hood was above it but the fan doesn't work. The CO coming off of the burner is at least warmer than the room air so it will rise and go out tne vent. 100%, no, so a way of bringing fresh air in from outside is necessary. A window or door or one of each will do. you just need a little breeze to clear out the CO you don't need a window or door open all the way in the winter. Your goal is to ocook food not freeze your ass off.
Remember millions of people cook on natural gas stoves everyday in their kitchens. Yes, many have vents but some are like mine where the fan doesn't work.
An additional benefit is while you are cooking is the stove heats the house some what too. This was great as it was winter. It is not a good idea to use a portable cook stove to heat your house.
As with anything that provides an open flame use common sense.
Having a good fire extinguisher neaarby and knowing how to use it is also a good idea whether it is from a power outage or every day cooking. 
Working smoke and Co alarms are great too and both can be bought that run off of batteries. I check them once a month and change the batteries once a year. The best time for this is either when you go on or off of day lights savings time.
I have been a disaster specialist for 32 years now, 22 with the Red Cross.
I have seenmore than one house fire caused by a malfunctioning electric kitchen stove.
Cooking outside is a good idea too and it can be a lot of fun. Just keep in mind that the colder it is outside the more fuel you will use no matter what kind of fuel you are using. 
No matter what kind of stove you decide on, do some trial runs before you have to use it to learn it's ins and outs. It is also a good idea to make sure that your stove is level so what ever cooking vessel you are using doesn't slide off of it.
I hope I have given you some things to think about.

Jerry


----------



## james_black (Sep 29, 2009)

TO JERRY:

I'm gonna sound like a dumb ass but where do you go and learn or become a disaster specialist? That sounds like a career goal for a guy like me how is always interested in this subject. Please let me know how did adquire your title. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

James:
The best way to accomplish your goal is to sign up as a volunteer with the Red Cross.
I was a disater volunteer with them from 1978 until 2000. Last August started my 32nd year in disaster work I also was an In structor trainer for them in First aid and C.P.R. I taught classes for those wishing to become a disater volunteer. I worked as a professioinal cook which helped me to work in Mass Care and Feeding as well as Shelter Operations. I also have 15 years construction experience as well as a A.S. degree in Fire Science. I am also a graduate from classes of the Califonia State Fire Marshal Fire Prevention program. This helped me with Damage Assesment.
I do Disaster consulting over the internet as well as Senior Disastor Advisor for 119 businesses. I either write or review disaster plans for buinesses afrer touring their facility then sitting down with them to discuss there needs and advise them on needed preparations.
If you are serious and want to get into this field, then you need to work at it like a second job. Be on call for the Red Cross as often as possible. Be agressive in your volunteering. Attend evry class offered even if it is not one that find interesting. Talk to the person in charge of volunteers and offer to become an instuctor. They will advise you on what is necessary to become an instructor. Take on any and all projects that arise. If it didn't conflict with my job I was there. I didn't wait to be called, I went to them. If you sign on to do assistance for house fire victims monitor obtain a scanner and monitor the Fire Deparment Channel as well as the local police and sherrif deparments.
Read all that you can and soon you will be able to tell the difference from the authors who have real life disaster experience an those who read a couple of books and then wrote one of their own. 
There are a lot good books out there. 
Scour the websites of FEMA, Red Cross, Ready.Gov, Department of HOmeland Security, Center for Disease Control
Contact your loccal Emergency Management director for the city and/or County. See if the utilize volunteers. Check with the local Fire Chief to see if there is Citizens meergncy Respnse Team (CERT). Their website is citizencorps.gov. If there isn't a local team, they can advise you on how to start one.
There is something I can not emphasize enough. Talk with disaster victims and find out what they encountered. Listen to what they have to say. This is the best way to learn as they will tell you what they did or didn't do to be prepared, what works and what doesns't. Beleive me they will have great insight into what needs to be changed or implemented.
Once they realize that you are interested in improving the situations today and in the future they will open up and provide you with a wealth of
information. 
I hope all of this helps. 
If you have any more questions fell free to contact me.

Jerry


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

vic2367 said:


> if its just you in the apt how bout a small alchol stove ?
> 
> I've seen small alcohol stoves made from a small can of Fancy Feast cat food -- pretty impressive! Here's a video how-to: Cat Can Alcohol Stove | The Survival Spot Blog


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the great info. I am a tad late in replying to you all. thanks again.
I bought the butane stove and some canisters. I havent used it yet but I will soon to make sure i know how to do it and not wait for a disaster to then try to figure it out. but it doesnt look too difficult.
I also have "camp heat", same as sterno I think. it works great, boils water quckly. I also have made "fat lamps" using tuna cans and lard. also burned parafin to boil water and that worked great also.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

Now when you use a camp stove indoors, just be sure to open a window. And remember to remove the canister when the stove is not in use. This significantly reduces the risk of a gas leak.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

I store sterno and alcohol in my apartment for just such. "Emergencies". There a million ways from sunday to make alcohol stoves. Do some research into them and find one you like. Ive built dozens of different designs and complications. Ramen noodles are easily brought to a hard simmer then poured into a thermos, wrap with an old blanket or towel an the "thermals" will finish the cooking saving you fuel and hassle.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"Surface area" will be your friend for fast cooking over small flame. I use a 8" skillet (non-stick) to heat 1/2 quart soup over my Century propane camp stove. I can bring it to a boil in just 2-3 minutes because the larger surface of the skillet "catches more fire" than a smaller diameter pan. Cooking this way, it simply amazes me how much can be done with such a small amount of propane!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Safety is the key in emergency cooking.*

No power, wow,how to cook in a apartment is no different than cooking in a home or a cave or rv; my first recommendation is safety any liquid fuel stove is a major safety issue anywhere, I don`t recommend them period for a indoor location, the propane stove is your best option but again safety also applies, any home should have a fire extinguisher near the kitchen, open a window to ventilate the area while you are using this type of stove indoors, avoid deep frying foods, hot oil in a open flame stoves are major fire starters ,have a emergency stock of simple to prepared foods for such occasions, I keep can spam, tuna, sandwich spreads that type of things, instant coffee ,some of my best tasting meals have come out of a can in emergency situations. Anyway if you are looking for a stove get something steady and at least a two burner plan ahead and by all means, get an extinguisher.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Safety should be no.1 of course. You can put the alcohol or sterno stove in a large sauce/soup pan etc and it will keep the wind off, concentrate the heat a little more and if theres oil spilled out if a pan ir whatever its contained inside the holding pan same with fire which i have seen with bacon grease and an alcohol stove before. If you keep the holding pans lid nearby you can simply drop it on/over the whole contraption to extinguish it. Ive got a big black enameled canner that i have used. This is my first time dealing with apartment living. We've got a back patio with numerous bbq grills including mine so thats how i plan to cook tentatively unless its 0 out.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

St Paul Mercantile has kerosene cooking stoves. I can buy kerosene at the pump at a farm supply store for about $4.50 a gallon. It's a lot less volatile than gasoline.

http://www.stpaulmercantile.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=73&zenid=1sfv1034tqfvrnn15bqg66djl5

I've run kerosene heaters for hours nonstop in our house. It was built in the 70s. It has a air leaks so that I don't have to crack a window open for ventilation. So I'd have no problem with cooking indoors on a kerosene cooking stove.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think that any fuel that you use has the potential of disastrous results.

I bought a butane stove and have some of the canisters. I have seen people who use them in their campers and tiny houses. I tried to screw in a canister and the fuel ran out. I immediately took it out. I think I missed something in the instructions. I got the idea from watching this video. 




This is another video about butane stoves. 




A butane stove is around $20.00 and a package of 4 canisters was around $5.00.

I also bought a Coleman camp oven after watching this video, same guy as above. 



 The thing that I have been working on is acquiring a set of pans that will fit the oven.

I have never tried the set up, but I do feel better having something to use. I also have a camp stove with some propane canisters and a propane grill with a side burner. I also find the canisters here and there. A year's supply is minimally 24 canisters.

I have all of these parts in a bag so that if I need to, I can grab it and go.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I really don't understand the trepidation over butane stoves. The one I have (exactly like in the video above) is advertised as being "indoor safe"; surely in our litigious society the company would CYA & advise opening windows, right? We've used our indoors several times with no problems. (I doubt anyone will be cooking indoors for hours at a time, at any rate.)


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

A lot of good info. I grew up in an old doctors office that was built around 1890. We ran 2 kerosene heaters from the time i got home from the trapline/school etc(4pmish) till bed about 10pmish and never opened any windows etc. if mom or my stepda were home during te day they ran from 6am till bedtime(10) that night. A carbon monoxide detector though would be worth its weight in gold. Mom used to warm tea and coffee, soups etc in the heaters(rectangular tops) and ive laid many a sandwich in aluminum foil on one. While itd barely simmer (if even that) it would warm canned soups, ramen etc and if you do simmered ramen in a thermos it'll finish cooking in 20-30 minutes easy enough. Good way to dual use fuel/time. Mom put pans of water on'em too sometimes just to put moisture in the house.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I also have a camp stove with some propane canisters ....I also find the canisters here and there. A year's supply is minimally 24 canisters.


I keep a few around that I refill for some "portable" applications, but basically I don't use them for anything unless I absolutely *have* to.

I'd rather just hook up to a 20lb grill bottle with one of these and be done with it!!

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-High-Pressure-Propane-Hose-Adapter/dp/B0009PUQAK
http://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-Buddy-Series-Assembly/dp/B001CFWF5U/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_2


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I keep a few around that I refill for some "portable" applications, but basically I don't use them for anything unless I absolutely *have* to.
> 
> I'd rather just hook up to a 20lb grill bottle with one of these and be done with it!!
> 
> ...


if rig up a supply system like the RVs you can take a little more hassle out of the grind .... they put a simple throw valve between twin tanks and have a quik change over .... good for mom & the kids .... great for when a tank runs out for the LP heater in the middle of the nite ....


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Our CO detector, actually 3, run strictly on batteries. We have 1 on each floor of the house. With a wood furnace as our only heat source we like to make sure this area is well covered.


battery CO2 detectors and smoke/fire alarms .... a must for the preps .... if your home or apartment is 120V wired you got a hazard problem during a SHTF .... all kinds of temporary heating/cooking/liting is just asking for trouble


----------

